# My New Favorite Bottle.



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2015)

Just got this one & always wanted one, been looking for years. Super Rare Hutch as far as I know. 10 sided from Mt. Clemens Michigan. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 16, 2015)

It's a very nice one indeed. But that's an understatement.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 16, 2015)

Clean - check. Hutch - check. Sided - check. Rare - check. Everything is in order for enjoyment. Check.   []      Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 16, 2015)

Embossed- check. MICHIGAN (best state in the Union  ) is also check.


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats Leon, very nice indeed !


----------



## botlguy (Nov 17, 2015)

Actually, if this bottle was from IDAHO it would be worth 10x as much. Much smaller population.   []     Jim


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice find. Every bottle I get is my favorite bottle. Until I get another bottle.  According to Hutchbook there are about 55 different hutch bottles from Kansas City.  I have 8 different ones.  As far as I can tell none of them are 10 sided like yours.  Cool indeed.Scott


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 18, 2015)

Incredible!!!! I live 5 min from Mt Clemens.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2015)

Iggywolf, could be some buried in your backyard. Start digging. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 18, 2015)

Actually i have been wanting to do that. My entire lot is just under a half acre, Backing up to a little patch of woods. I went to my local (Clinton Twp) library once to look for Sanborn maps ect. They told me to go to the bigger and better Mt Clemens library. My house was built in the late 50's but I am curious to know what was here before that.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice 10 panel hutch Leon. Don't see too many of those laying around


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 18, 2015)

Super Bottle! HutchBook - Checked. Listed as scarce, LINK. Thanks for sharing, I'll take the next one you find []


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 18, 2015)

Gotta like that hutch. Heck Leon, I got one too! I love my ten sided one from Nashville. Problem is , I want the small town , Jackson TN one too. And don't want to pay much , would rather dig it up! Good find!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2015)

2find4me said:
			
		

> Super Bottle! HutchBook - Checked. Listed as scarce, LINK. Thanks for sharing, I'll take the next one you find []



 I didn't find this one or dig it if thats what you meant. A Fellow bottle collecting Friend of mine said he had one & I made a insane offer he could not refuse. I had to have one. I gotta say the Hutchbook has got the rarety rating off on this one. Should be rated RARE not Scarce. The one pictured on Hutchbook is my bottle. They had a poor blurry picture of one & mine upgraded that Pic. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2015)

CreekWalker said:
			
		

> Gotta like that hutch. Heck Leon, I got one too! I love my ten sided one from Nashville. Problem is , I want the small town , Jackson TN one too. And don't want to pay much , would rather dig it up! Good find!



 I gotta another 10 sided hutch, Spangler from New York or something like that but as far as I know thats a common one. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 18, 2015)

The Nashville Heck is not scarce, but haven't seen one for sale in awhile. Supply probably dried up. The Jackson one is scarce. Most are in collections, and not for sale.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 19, 2015)

cool Hutch Leon! its allways great to finally get a desired bottle!!


----------



## Dean (Nov 19, 2015)

This my only 10 sided hutch and the only city in Arkansas with one.  It is rated"Rare" in the Hutch Book  . Brinkley, Ark.     Dean


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 19, 2015)

Thats a nice one Dean. LEON.


----------

